# 200r4 lock up (what is the best method)



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I picked up a 200R4 for my 66 gto. I am researching the installation and found that there are many options regarding the lock up.

There is one from monster transmission that hooks up on the transmisiion works on operating pressure. 

B&M has one that works in conjuction with the speedometer cable that has a manual override and ajustable control that gets mounted inside the cab.

Finally there is one that works off of vacuum.

I am in favor of the B&M method.

What did you guys do? 

Thanks


----------

